# Sticky  Cute Pet Photo Contest !!!



## petforum

Hi,

Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]

Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.

Many thanks in advance for your photos
Mark
Pet Forums Administrator


----------



## Mycavyangels

Roxy










Buddy and Roxy









Emily









Rosie


----------



## bullbreeds

...I love the one with the teddies. Reminds me of that scene from E.T exept your dogs are way more pretty..


----------



## Mycavyangels

Thanks Guys


----------



## Angel

So cute.........

My dog............


----------



## petforum

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the photos, they are all great. Keep them coming in, later today I will choose the best photos to be featured on our DailyPets site!!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Vixie

my chihuahua Tasha as a pup and 9 week old belgian shepherd Rex


----------



## leoti

here is a piccy of my Leoti aged 5 weeks


----------



## bordercolliepup

Pepsi my 9yr old border collie my pup


----------



## bordercolliepup

Shandy my mother in laws puppy 8mths old
Pepsi and Shandy together Pepsi having a go at a smile


----------



## Dawny

This is my Penny. She is 9.


----------



## tashi

Heres my Princess, Kaya aged 3 months


----------



## Cassiel07

I am new to the forum here but here is my beautiful puppy. Her name is Cassie and she is 10 months old.


----------



## Vixie

Cassie is stunning  what breed is she?


----------



## Cassiel07

vixenelite said:


> Cassie is stunning  what breed is she?


She is a WeimerRunner/ Australian Sheppard Mix. I think she's the most beautiful dog I've ever seen.  But I am a bit biased, LOL!


----------



## Vixie

she is lovely I really like her markings dont worry i am biased about my dogs too LOL


----------



## Guest

These are my cute pet we lost our black labrador a year ago


----------



## Cassiel07

claire said:


> These are my cute pet we lost our black labrador a year ago


Very cute pets.


----------



## jeanie

Jazz at 10 weeks


----------



## Cassiel07

jeanie said:


> Jazz at 10 weeks
> View attachment 1895


OMG, Jazz looks like a little teddy bear! Adorable!


----------



## Guest

Cassiel07 said:


> OMG, Jazz looks like a little teddy bear! Adorable!


He is!!!! AAAWWWW


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Teagan at christmas!










Gemma










Molly and Mojo










Baby Jade



















Jade and Mojo










Kelly pup's



















Mum to be Kelly


----------



## Mycavyangels

A few more

Rosie









Buddy









Roxy


----------



## Borderbabe

Our little babe LJ


----------



## Angel

Aaww they are all so sweet.............


----------



## reads90

Ok our dogs


----------



## nici

here`s a couple timmi 12 weeks and a pup from my bitch 5 weeks


----------



## Tweedle Dee

*reads90*

Just had to say Your pup's are stunning!!

Ang x


----------



## tan

My baby Kira at 12 weeks


----------



## Guest

This thread is not on, I sooooooooo want another puppy now 
All picture's are absolutelly blooming gorgeousssss x


----------



## VictoriaRose

My Little ' Star' at 4 weeks with my daughter


----------



## Jo P




----------



## roy38

very nice english bull terrier one of the best ive seen in a long time infact good luck with the pup garry


----------



## Groomer1

my sister years ago with Harry the pug and Molly the Manchester terrier, we miss them both lots xxx


----------



## Guest

roy38 said:


> very nice english bull terrier one of the best ive seen in a long time infact good luck with the pup garry


thanks mate! shes a lovely dog and a rare colour !


----------



## Guest

Here is our flo at 3 weeks 8 weeks and 16 weeks old x, Sorry they are in the wrong order but im sure u know whats what lol


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Here is our flo at 3 weeks 8 weeks and 16 weeks old x, Sorry they are in the wrong order but im sure u know whats what lol


 she has a realy nice shaped head  cracking dog i got to say !


----------



## Guest

My Meggie,



















Tyler


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> she has a realy nice shaped head  cracking dog i got to say !


Ty garryd, She is a big girl now, And her head is lovely, Lots of people always stop and comment on her size, She's a massive geezer bird lol, Ur's as iv'e said be4 is a real beaty aswell  You have some real cute pup pic's of her aswell x


----------



## ilovesharpei

this is dudley i am trying to upload some pictures of april my puppy but all the files are too big any ideas ?


----------



## petforum

Can you not resize them?? Do you have any photo software which enables you to resize a photo?


----------



## ilovesharpei

no i used to but i can#t rememember what it was called i have tried compressing them but then the files are still too big !!! i think my camera just has too many mega pixels lol


----------



## carol

Eolabeo said:


> Ty garryd, She is a big girl now, And her head is lovely, Lots of people always stop and comment on her size, She's a massive geezer bird lol, Ur's as iv'e said be4 is a real beaty aswell  You have some real cute pup pic's of her aswell x


great pic


----------



## Guest

ilovesharpei said:


> this is dudley i am trying to upload some pictures of april my puppy but all the files are too big any ideas ?


He is beautiful! He's glowing with some kind of golden shine!


----------



## Guest

VictoriaRose said:


> My Little ' Star' at 4 weeks with my daughter


Sooooo sweet!


----------



## Tweedle Dee

ilovesharpei said:


> no i used to but i can#t rememember what it was called i have tried compressing them but then the files are still too big !!! i think my camera just has too many mega pixels lol


I use this...

Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer

(its free!)

Ang x


----------



## Guest

Mine when she was a baby and one taken a wile ago.


----------



## dad 2 a welshie

Here is one of many i have taken,


----------



## ilovesharpei

Brill i used that shrinker thing and here they are.
some are of april when we first got her and some are some recent ones i think you will be able to tell which !! 
now gonna upload a few more !!!


----------



## ilovesharpei

here are the last few for now! lol
i just can't stop taking pictures of them.
i'm sure we are all the same about our own dogs lol.


----------



## petforum

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the great photos so far, i've already featured quite a few really good ones on our popular cute pet photo site DailyPets (Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets).

Keep sending any new ones in though, i've been contacted by a popular UK womens magazine who may want to feature one of your pets in their magazine to.

The more photos the better!!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## tashi




----------



## Angel

Some more of my scruffy!!!


----------



## bullbreeds

Look at the smile on our old Rotti Cassie...
The other dog is Buster our old English Mastiff.


----------



## bullbreeds

Buster finnishing off the ice cream!


----------



## bullbreeds

Kat the cat.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Mine when she was a baby and one taken a wile ago.


I LIKE YOUR WHITE BITCH  She looks like my dog bully with those ear patches ,shes also got back spots in the eyes like him


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> I LIKE YOUR WHITE BITCH  She looks like my dog bully with those ear patches ,shes also got back spots in the eyes like him


Ty garry  she does look like him aswell hehe lovely photos of ur boy, He a handsome lad x


----------



## dad 2 a welshie

Couple more cutie pics.


----------



## terriermaid

thought i would add some ,first one is lola at 13 weeks practising being a mum lol with our to little visitors ,seco







nd one is tinka at 13 weeks


----------



## terriermaid




----------



## lepeyrou

This is my Lad Merlin.

This is his very own website...

Merlin the Wizard


----------



## bassetmad

my big baby!!!!!!


----------



## petforum

Great photos everyone, have you all used the new 'Pet Photos' which just went live from the top navigation menu. You can upload all your photos to our pet breed categories and your own personal members gallery.

Its a great way to store your photos online. Other users can search through the photos, comments on them and give them ratings etc.... Any photos you upload to your members gallery, will also be available on your pet forums profile page.

Each photo you upload, produces a direct image url available under the main photo, which you can copy and send in emails to your friends, and even send an ecard to your friends with your photos on.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## bassetmad

Me and my buddy,
and merry xmas bah hmbug


----------



## eshookry

I have attached both a picture of Tito (my b/w speagle who is a year old) and uncle Beco (the big dog lying down).


----------



## VictoriaRose

Big dog uncle Beco isnt he, I bet if Tito gets in a fix he says "I'll get my uncle on to you", are they best of friends ?


----------



## clareyfairy

my girls, lucy and fiona


----------



## colliemerles

ahh they are gorgeous,,,,


----------



## Guest

They are sweet and have bulky eyes like my old staff hehehe.


----------



## Jonsville

*Photo of a Typical 12wk old Jonsville Pekingese Bitch puppy,
her mother & Father are Show Champions and she too grew up to be a winner in the show ring as you can see from the Photo she is very Precocious a quality she took into the ring ha ha!!!*


----------



## Vixie

awwwwwww what a cutie


----------



## ALFIE

My first post on here.... This is little Alfie who is an English Cocker Spaniel...


----------



## colliemerles

Jonsville said:


> *Photo of a Typical 12wk old Jonsville Bitch puppy*


ahhhhhhh,my heart has melted,how gorgeous is she,,,,,awwww i want her,,,

Alfie is a little cutey to,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943

View attachment 2394


View attachment 2395


----------



## englishrose943

Hi all heres a few more of our Shih Tzu's.
View attachment 2396


View attachment 2397


View attachment 2398


View attachment 2399


View attachment 2400


----------



## naruto

hey guys see she sleep like a porcupine 




























Siberian husky name : Dodo


----------



## Jonsville

vixenelite said:


> awwwwwww what a cutie





colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhh,my heart has melted,how gorgeous is she,,,,,awwww i want her,,,


Thanks for your lovely comments ....she is a bit Gorgeous eh!!!

Some super pics have been posted on this thread good luck to everyone


----------



## Leanne1989

Tweedle dee.....small question. Can i pleeeease have molly?
She is soo cute!!


----------



## anabela

My cutie rocky


----------



## Guest

they say eigilish bull terriers are ugly dog but my sasha begs to differ! 
here she is age just 8weeks


----------



## Guest

What a cutie,but what are you feeding her!!!


----------



## Sandyrarr

Hi Everyone.
Here are some pics of my 3 dogs as puppies.

MIA


















MAX


















MORGAN


















MAX MORGAN AND MIA










MORGAN AND MIA










MAX AND MORGAN



















THANKS FOR LOOKING AT MY DOGS.

SANDY.


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> they say eigilish bull terriers are ugly dog but my sasha begs to differ!
> here she is age just 8weeks


thanks for that


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> they say eigilish bull terriers are ugly dog but my sasha begs to differ!
> here she is age just 8weeks


thanks mate


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> What a cutie,but what are you feeding her!!!


she dont stop eating but i feed her raw mince


----------



## Guest

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


now thats a lovely picture


----------



## Guest

naruto said:


> hey guys see she sleep like a porcupine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siberian husky name : Dodo


love this dog


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> they say eigilish bull terriers are ugly dog but my sasha begs to differ!
> here she is age just 8weeks


still say i have got the prettyist bull terrier i have ever seen


----------



## Sandyrarr

garryd said:


> still say i have got the prettyist bull terrier i have ever seen


Yep definately a CUTIE.
I Love the colour!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sandyrarr said:


> Yep definately a CUTIE.
> I Love the colour!!!!


thanks mate


----------



## Sandyrarr

garryd said:


> thanks mate


What made you feed Raw Mince, just curious as it was suggested to me to feed my dogs raw mince but they didnt like it much and didnt seem to be putting much weight on with it so I switched over to raw tripe and they went mad for it. The picture I put on of my boy Max sleeping in the water bowl was him at 8 weeks but now he is almost 2 and weighs nearly 10 stone all muscle and no fat and all thanks to Arden Grange and Tripe lol.


----------



## Sandyrarr

This is Max a little bit bigger than the photo I put on of him asleep in his water bowl at 8 weeks old. He is now almost 2 and still has another year of growing lol.


----------



## minnie

wow! he IS cute!!


----------



## minnie

and heres some pix of my little girl minnie


----------



## carol

Sandyrarr said:


> This is Max a little bit bigger than the photo I put on of him asleep in his water bowl at 8 weeks old. He is now almost 2 and still has another year of growing lol.


what a lovey big dog


----------



## Guest

Sandyrarr said:


> What made you feed Raw Mince, just curious as it was suggested to me to feed my dogs raw mince but they didnt like it much and didnt seem to be putting much weight on with it so I switched over to raw tripe and they went mad for it. The picture I put on of my boy Max sleeping in the water bowl was him at 8 weeks but now he is almost 2 and weighs nearly 10 stone all muscle and no fat and all thanks to Arden Grange and Tripe lol.


i dont feed raw mince everyday ! i feed it 2-3 days a week ,the rest of the week i feed tripe ! i just change it round as i wouldent like eating the same thing everyday ,so i dont let my dogs eat the same thing eveyday
i also give them table scrapps !


----------



## Guest

THEY ARE ALL SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL AND CUTE....I think people who dont like dogs - are not well in they;re heads.


----------



## Calliwallidoodle

Sasha my 10 month old CKCS










































Sasha and her boy friend Mika.


----------



## Guest

Calliwallidoodle said:


> Sasha my 10 month old CKCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha and her boy friend Mika.


Sasha and Mika too - absolutely adorable! Cant see horses - its too slow!


----------



## timmy87

This Is Bailey










One of my Many American Bulldogs 

He was 6 Weeks Old Here


----------



## Smudgeypants

heres my smudgey pants *cuestest border terrier FACT!*


----------



## Kirsty E

Great pics


----------



## bubbleclair

This is Nicky my partner's rottie.
She shares her birthday with my youngest son.
She has the best temperament in the world and as the saying goes 
"her bark is worse than her bite!" and she only really barks when my jack russell "Bubble" starts barking first!
She is so loving and loves nothing better than running around our garden with Bubble!
We think she deserves to be called the cutest dog!!!
Clair


----------



## Guest

They are all so adorable!


----------



## Paula C

Maya the menace looking for mischief! my 6 month old Lhasa Apso puppy. Had her 2 weeks now and shes already at home!!


----------



## ittybitty

Boogie supporting england.....


----------



## alarms999

timmy87 said:


> This Is Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Many American Bulldogs
> 
> He was 6 Weeks Old Here


Well i must say thats one very beautiful American bulldog puppy Timmy87. He looks very familiar too.


----------



## alarms999

This is Bodie my American bulldog pup at 7 weeks old. He's BAileys brother.









Andrea


----------



## Guest

Alll of them soooo cute!


----------



## catzndogz

alarms999 said:


> This is Bodie my American bulldog pup at 7 weeks old. He's BAileys brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea


He's soooo cute


----------



## Danni21

ahh there all gorgeous!! heres a couple of buddy fast asleep!


----------



## kamila

My little on


----------



## ittybitty

Here is some phtos's of my crazy lot....LOL.


----------



## drawn-to-animals

hi

heres my entry.... this little fella was a kitten of mine from a previous litter - was very hard to say goodbye to this one as he ws such a character - however he has gone to a very loving home.....


----------



## mandysaitta

This is Tinker our little treasure (our baby) <minature schnauzer>


----------



## StormAndy

Heres Storm at 5 months...










..god how he's grown..lol


----------



## StormAndy

garryd said:


> got to say it i still think these are the best pics on here,even over my own


I agree...they are awesome pics, gorgeous.


----------



## Dragonfly

Grom (big one  ) and Macho!!!


----------



## Guest

View attachment 3497
Dinner time!


----------



## Guest

omg spell...they are the cutest pics


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> omg spell...they are the cutest pics


thankyou!


----------



## scosha37

This is keyla my chihuahua at 6 weeks old


----------



## Angel

Another one of scruff..........


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Some great photo's guys! I love the husky ones too! But all the rest are also great! Here is my contribution hehe! Ozzie my 12wk old Sprocker SpringerxCocker!*


----------



## Guest

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


i still say these are the best pics of the lot on here,even over my own


----------



## scosha37

some more of my babys


----------



## snowey

How can you choose from all these fab. pics
Here are my girls, Honey is nearly 15 and Tia 2


----------



## archiebaby

here are my little pugs and frenchies


----------



## bee112

Alfie.. the only 2 pics that I can attach.. others need resizing?


----------



## cat001

This is Ruben


----------



## Speed Demoness

this is my 2 year old Sibe, Bandit


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

this is so cute, caption (i love you) x


----------



## Guest

This is a pic of my ickle meesepoor little baby fell down the stairs this morn after cat smacked her on the bum shes ok though has happened before.


----------



## poochimama

maddie one of the pups at 5 weeks old snuggling up


----------



## daycare4dogs

heres my very sweet 7 week old rottie girl called vegas with more pics of her in my album


----------



## Danni21

another more recent one of my buddy 








and another


----------



## nevenoah

rain now 18wks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

View attachment 4322


MINE ALL MINE lol xxxxxx


----------



## thedog

Hopefully this has attached this is bailey looking like he's finding something funny xx


----------



## CANDY

sorry hope this works this time, this is kisski


----------



## CANDY

hopfully this work and there will be a pic of my new pup ,she is only three weeks old . her name is kisski.


----------



## Alix

This is Sooty, a 2 year old Collie x Husky.


















This is the late Pepper. We lost her 2 days ago.


----------



## Katyptaty

This is my new babba.. 11 month old Django


----------



## daycare4dogs

this is my little 9 week old rottie vegas!


----------



## CANDY

these are my babies, candy is the ridgeback x mastiff, ******* is the rottie on the fleece bed.(r.i.p), kisski is my new pup.and davey and oscar the chinchillas.davey is the white one, and and oscar is the grey one(r.i.p.)


----------



## thedog

Another of our Bailey!!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Our youngest checking the pet forum


----------



## Guest

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


got to say it i still think these are the best pics on here,even over my own..


----------



## minnie

bridey at about 3 weeks


----------



## Ladywiccana

*My ozzie at 3months enjoying the sun on his bench lol.*


----------



## Malsbestfriend

this is keesha alaskan malamute 1st two aged 20 weeks last one aged 22 weeks


----------



## sammy1

This is Bob This is Jack This is Lady


----------



## colliemerles

some really lovely pictures there everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Le Loup

this is Rosie (looking rather grey) and Mack.

Rosie is whippet(sp?) X Collie and Mack is a Collie X godknowswhat


----------



## Mese

Heres 3 of my fave pics of Toffee


----------



## CANDY

this is my little princess, kisski only a few days untill i collect her from the breeders now. cant wait to bring her home.


----------



## CANDY

this is kisski home today! 8 weeks old.


----------



## Guest

aww kisski is gorgeous, love her name


----------



## CANDY

kisski mean's pure. she is a ray of sunshine, loves life. her tail never stops wagging. so i thought it was perfect for her. i was toying with a few, but defo kisski.


----------



## archiebaby

our little baby pug boy


----------



## crofty

*Oooo Oooo Oooo is it it christmas yet??? I Wurve christmas!!*

My rescued Cairn terrier Busker


----------



## Guest

My American Bulldog, making a complete A*se of herself


----------



## CimbomGS

Most beautiful cocker spaniel in the world for me.


----------



## ralphdog

Hello,

Do you have to be in the UK to enter?

These are our boys - Ralph the dachie and Rocc the Bullmastif!





































Ralphdog


----------



## pommum

here's a few puppy pics .



























This last one is one of my favourite photo's of my foundation bitch Guin saying hello to my new born son.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Guest

sasha and her sister 7weeks


----------



## KL222

Ali Berry. The cutest dog in Louth...


----------



## TinyTashi

Mika's so cute!!


----------



## reads90

ralphdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you have to be in the UK to enter?
> 
> These are our boys - Ralph the dachie and Rocc the Bullmastif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralphdog


Cute dogs 
Welcome and we are in Brisbane too ( Cleveland)


----------



## encouraging_angels

My dog Genevieve


She was being Naughty and got caught in the act!


----------



## Jonsville

All these photos posted by the members are just Grrreat ...what a task for someone to pick the best!!!


----------



## Krysanthe

This is Buster, my mini longhaired daxie who is due to come home with me this Saturday the 28th June 2008, can't wait Im so excited, this photo was taken by the breeder at just 3 weeks old. 

picture is attached!!!


----------



## Coaster

It's hard work being a dog and I'm too tired to do anything.










Did you say 'Woods'?


----------



## switchblade06

Here is Lucy, This is my victorian Bulldog.


----------



## littlemisschelsey

Molly and Maddie exhaused after a hard day's playing!


----------



## akoshi

here is luna


----------



## reads90

Some more pics of ours


----------



## M.O.E

Loki was such a sweet little pup!


----------



## Sharr76

This is Molly she is a cocker spaniel bitch. We will be collecting her on the 10th August, she will be 10 weeks old then.


----------



## Sharr76

I can't post Molly without posting a picture of George my beautiful male cat. He's POTTY!!


----------



## Pseudolientje

My baby, Hera and my boys, Hades and Toppence. 

Didn't have a proper camera a couple of weeks ago.. But the kittens are so cute on that pic.


----------



## Guest

Abbie on her 3rd birthday XD


----------



## Guest

ZANI!!!!!! MY little cutie pie!!!!!
View attachment 7950


View attachment 79


View attachment 7952


View attachment 7953


----------



## lizzieloo

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


I really love this one

"who me? In the mud? nooooooooooo"


----------



## Guest

View attachment 7954


View attachment 7955


----------



## 0nyxx

These are my cats Willow in the Bucket, Mogwai on the fence, Marley is the grey & white kitten & Tilly the chocolate tortie.
Mogwai & Willow are bob tail X they have no tails Tilly & Marley are Persian kittens


----------



## 0nyxx

Luna, Diesel & Halle puppy pics & present day pics too  luna looked like a teddy bear as a pup


----------



## hutch6

Another grey and white Marley, this time mine.

He was full of flu and fleas when we got him but with a bit TLC he's still going but continues to have a weepy eye, no tail from getting run over and even though he's 3 he still acts like he's a kitten. Nothing stops him and he loves everyone.


----------



## Rayseffo

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


Awe they are Gorgeous


----------



## kuma

Nice site just joined ,,here is a pic of two week old Akitas that just opened there eyes..they were born august 8th this yr..


----------



## alfiesmum

this is my little one alfie.


----------



## xXHoneybunchesXx

My baby Tinkerbelle, she is 20 weeks old today but was at an ealier age when I took these

xXx


----------



## sarah.so

here is my favourite ones of my boy!


----------



## b9bbj

HERES VINCE,8 MONTHS OLD


----------



## Rosikus

Was told this has to be here hehe... my hunky winking puppy.










He's one for the ladies, I'll tell ya!


----------



## JANICE199

now which way did they go?


----------



## ringses

My dog Monty


----------



## AdamD




----------



## Guest

max at 13 weeks old


----------



## hilary bradshaw

Cassie, my 14 week old rough collie


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Takoda the Northern Inuit puppy. (11 weeks)


----------



## missyme

my harley age 12 weeks


----------



## Swish

Chinook, the big ball of fluff that he once was...


----------



## BJEvans

heres our lovly jack russells 

(dad) rex is on the left , (baby) rocky is in the middle and (mum)sky is on the right , i thought this was a cute photo as we managed to get all of them together

xo


----------



## colliemerles

awwwww lovely pictures everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## annax

My new puppy Tyler!


----------



## peardo35

This is my Stan


----------



## Fotodiscman

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


Here are a few photography tips that might help help you win this competition

Pet Photography Tips


----------



## ukmutz

Willis in his new garden.


----------



## terriermaid

lola and







retro with jockeys


----------



## minnie

terriermaid said:


> lola and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retro with jockeys


brilliant!


----------



## venootez

Pepper & Salt- My New Puppies !!!!!!!!


----------



## scosha37

WOW 2 puppies you got yourhands full there  But they are so cute 

this is keyla.....romey......mesha...


----------



## Christina0

Hi 

here are a couple of pics of my boxer dog Tony who was a rescue dog, got him at 6 months old, he is now a very happy 8 year old boy!

Christine


----------



## laice

my teddy dog!


----------



## Blaxen

These are all pictures of Blade and Xena, I find them cute anyway


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy

My cute little Saskie at 10 weeks old


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*omg just look at them ears,  she is a beauty  *


----------



## Maggie Mae

Maggie Mae, the Crumb Snatcher, read my Blog to learn more - A Dog's life


----------



## val

this is kaytoe he is 8 months old now and we love him to bits xx


----------



## EMC

This Bruno at 6 months old.


----------



## Animalmad

This is a baby hahns macaw I was consideing getting but didnt, just think it is cute!










One of my favourite pics of Blossom the papillon and Tess the great dane:










And Bloss in all her cuteness


----------



## Spudlover

Spud, the cheeky yellow lab!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Spudlover said:


> Spud, the yello lab snoozing in his kennel.


*aawww so cute the toy dog is bigger  *


----------



## Spudlover

When does the photo contest finish by the way?
Or has it ended already?


----------



## jostecoe

This is my bulldog Ruby. She's dippy, dopey and delightful


----------



## bistkupstwo

Hi! here is borzoi Barchatnyj Bistkupstwo


----------



## samuel*william

Hi, this is Jojo, she is a naughty girl


----------



## shanba

Angel said:


> So cute.........
> 
> My dog............


hi what breed is your dog he or she looks like the dog my nan had bobby the yochon(a cross between a yorkie and a bichion frise)if so wat is his temperment like?


----------



## Mrs Woody

Hi, I'm new to these parts 
Here's a piccie of our little boy, Scuby!









We love him to bits


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer

Another new boy (well it older than a boy:001_rolleyes with a pic

Brothers (different litters) Jago & Benson










Steve


----------



## Fiona01

Here is my boy Jake at 12 weeks old


----------



## shirstella

heres my white German Spitz Yazmyn and her son Enzo, they are a lovely breed to own


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Here's a few pic's of our 9 week old Teckel puppy (wire haired Dachshund)

His name is Stig.

We think he is unbelievably cute!


----------



## Tweedle Dee

And here's a few of our 18 week old Northern inuit pup, named Takoda.

Our loveable wee rogue! :001_wub:


----------



## Stickymicky

Well here is some pics of our husky puppy Jazz!!!


----------



## Camsie84

This is Ted in his Halloween costume - I never usually put him in clothes (he is a dog after all) but I was in Los Angeles and couldn't resist their crazy pet stores!!! He seemed to enjoy showing off, but about 15 mins after the photos, chewed the antenna to destruction!!!


----------



## blueribbonuk

this is my keira and a foster pup tara


----------



## Dharma

Hello everyone 

I like all pictures of your beautiful dogs here!!!
You can see photos of my my best friend Dharma - black dachshund  on the website Petsitter4you - matching pet sitters and pet owners in your community :thumbup:

she shares life with me for over 6 years now 
I loves her 

you can present your photos also at 
Petsitter4you - matching pet sitters and pet owners in your community

warm regards :]


----------



## nlmw

here's my new baby boy Stewie the Shih Tzu


----------



## hilary bradshaw

Rory and Berkley, bessie mates


----------



## hilary bradshaw

Myrla, my baby blue dumbo rat trying to scare us all (not) at halloween!


----------



## Aston

Some of my friends:

JUNO - Border Collie - 4 years










VIP - Australian Shepherd - 5 months


----------



## Cham girl

This is my big adorable old George.
Click the photo to make bigger fi you want


----------



## Pet Photographer

Some great pictures here, I'm sure the comp will be hard to judge!


----------



## scosha37

When does this finish???


----------



## beansy

Here is Ruby


----------



## twinclaire

kai as a babe


----------



## Border Terrier

Ozzy at 16 weeks










Ozzy at 18 months










Ozzy & Trixie










Trixie


----------



## Border Terrier

Ozzy & Trixie










Ozzy & Trixie knackered 










Trixie watching another dog and getting ready to be heard...










I scared the other dog away, reward me.


----------



## Tigerneko

Tiger, my rescue Patterdale:



























He's blind in one eye, which is why it looks really dodgy on that picture :sosp:

and here's Buster, he went to the bridge last summer and i miss him so much


----------



## Gem240

1 of my babies MILLIE


----------



## Guest

Buster, when not terrorising has had cute moments


----------



## rach2500

This is my Louie


----------



## pugsley Adams

Here is not the greatest one, but she is my baby!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=14365&stc=1&d=1231451853


----------



## hazyreality

My Boy Sabre - the soppiest German Shepherd in the world I think!







"I've got a rather cold friend"







"I'm ready for my close up, but do I have to move?"







"Bunnies are ok like this but scary when they move!"

*Heidi*


----------



## widgetuk

oops sorry I messed up my photo... now need to come back and post when it's fixed.


----------



## Mark_stimpo

My dog Lola


----------



## Sarahnorris

Miller The Beach Bum!


----------



## briarlow

Sorry if the photo's big. Here's one of my girl Calida.


----------



## rags

meet piper at 12 weeks our large munsterlander


----------



## lillymai08

my shiba inu puppy lilly
View attachment LILLY.bmp


----------



## The Griffon

Hello
Here are my Prazsky Krysariks
Blue and Tan
Born 2008-07-31
They live in Sweden
Their names are Billabong, Blue Breeze and Blaze










http://www.kennelgripen.se


----------



## noushka05

Noushka & Indi


----------



## The Griffon

Karolina Tarim 









Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Lady... at about 9 weeks!


----------



## Dorastar

My youngest Leo when he was about 4 weeks


----------



## hannibal

Here's our 2 month old Dobbie, Hannibal.


----------



## peklove

My 10 day old pekingese puppies.  All doggies are so cute I don't know how they'll decide. I love all my doggies!


----------



## pugsley Adams




----------



## Mark_stimpo

This is my dog lola looking very sleepy!!!


----------



## missyme

:rolleyes5: bet your fed up seeing him


----------



## JANICE199

pugsley Adams said:


>


*I SO WANT YOUR POM!*


----------



## KarenHSmith

Lovely pictures everyone  xx


----------



## dogoinmysoul

Hi everybody here are my dogs l took some pictures today they are not that good like the rest of you guys but it´s all l have for now thanks


----------



## Christina0

Pictures of my new Boxer pup at 4 weeks and 7 weeks


----------



## Christina0

OOps dont think they downloaded in last post -


----------



## petizens.com




----------



## petizens.com




----------



## petizens.com




----------



## peklove

all doggies are so cute


----------



## steveb1973

Re Cute Pet competition


----------



## susiecue

Our special boy Archie. 
He is such a good boy & very cute.


----------



## susiecue

:thumbup: Archie again but better picture (I HOPE).:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## susiecue

How Cute Is Marley, He Is A Chocolate Box Cat So Sweet,ahhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## happygoose

Kobi's first birthday








Tina in the hammock








Best friends:001_wub:


----------



## LordWotsit

Our puppy Max and Rabbit Ben


----------



## Guest

Cheeky Oscar


----------



## turkeylad

We are all cute!


----------



## GemmaSim

Hey there!,

This is my new beautiful crossbreed puppy called Kiba. Thought I would share a few pictures of her here!. Afterall, she is disgustingly cute!.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## alphadog

GemmaSim said:


> Hey there!,
> 
> This is my new beautiful crossbreed puppy called Kiba. Thought I would share a few pictures of her here!. Afterall, she is disgustingly cute!.


This pic made my tummy go funny - I think I'm in love :001_wub:!!!


----------



## candysmum

............................


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> Candy 8 weeks old posing
> 
> View attachment 17423


she is really pretty isn't she


----------



## StaffieEllie

A piccy ov my Puppy staff when she was 12 weeks old LOL


----------



## james1

my 11 year old springer Beamish


----------



## james1

rags said:


> meet piper at 12 weeks our large munsterlander


good looking dog


----------



## turkeylad

CUTE!! We think we are adorable.


----------



## alphadog

Yep, I think you're all adorable too, and very lucky to have found your 'forever home' :thumbup:


----------



## Just_meeeeee

23week Old Skye  x


----------



## alphadog

Love the pic of skye snoozing - look at her wrinkled up chops!!


----------



## Fremlin

My dog Kyuss


----------



## normy

What's so attractive about forget-me-nots?


----------



## Fremlin




----------



## Dottydog

Dotty, my 8 week old Springer Spaniel Puppy.


----------



## cazzajack

clive and sidney having a cuddle !










Sidney as a puppy !


----------



## Mallyfield




----------



## ava

I love all those puppy's pics. They are terrific!


----------



## Christina0

Pics of my wee boy Curtis, he is now 22 weeks old


----------



## canvey

before groomer







after groomer


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

canvey said:


> View attachment 21720
> 
> before groomer
> View attachment 21721
> 
> after groomer


Gosh isnt that the cutest


----------



## Honey936

Some of the pictures in here are fantastic! My westie isn't quite as good a photo subject, he runs away when i try and take a picture! But i'll get him!


----------



## pixie_lilly




----------



## Guest




----------



## Husky-Owner

Here is my Husky pup Kaiser at 15 weeks....


----------



## paddyjulie

here is skaterboy ozzy at about 9 weeks old


----------



## Spudlover

Spuddy and Buddy relaxing...


----------



## Aly12

Here are some of my little westie, Molly


----------



## dobermummy

some of my cute pics


----------



## Tranquility

INCA. XXX


----------



## softdog

Amber at 9 weeks & Chloe 6yrs. Amber is now 8 months and has completely overtaken Clo in the size stakes! will update with current pics soon but these are my cutest by far. Hope you like them!


----------



## Anujkapil

Photos on Canvas Printing quality Calculator - use this completely FREE and elegant solution in order to calculate the

quality you will get when printing your digital  canvas photo . According to

target size, calculate the resulting quality.This Tool allows you to choose your photo, see all its attributes - size,

resolution, dimensions, location, and then according to your desired target size, you will see a graph displaying the

resulting quality you will get when you print this photo on canvas.
The Photos on Canvas printing quality calculator was created based on the aggregated experience and knowledge of Magnipic,

resulting from years of actually printing photos on canvas to our customers ? please feel free to use and share our solution

at no cost.
Thanks
JSR Solution


----------



## Fremlin

Chloe is scared of the vacuum too


----------



## fwj01

Tilly


----------



## maisyjess

Welly our Beddlington terrier 
@ 12 weeks


----------



## Buffy1

Jonsville said:


> *Photo of a Typical 12wk old Jonsville Pekingese Bitch puppy,
> her mother & Father are Show Champions and she too grew up to be a winner in the show ring as you can see from the Photo she is very Precocious a quality she took into the ring ha ha!!!*


Oh i just have to have one of those, that is the most beautiful adorable puppy.I have bichons and always thought they were the most adorable, i envy you now. Adorable


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

I'm not sure if this will work, but these are my babies, wilbury and tilly, the nearly identical twins!!


----------



## Beardy

Here is Tilly, she spends all her time with her head through the flap, guarding her territory!


----------



## Tashpotato

This is my bracco italiano, Bula. He's a very rare breed - he's 18 months old now.
You can see more pics of him at his own website at Bula, a Wacky Bracco Italiano


----------



## Rhiannan

Here's my little girl Bailey


----------



## GoldenShadow




----------



## brunty12345

here is my pup tyson


----------



## MoodyMare

Here is my collection!
Adele x


----------



## slakey

Zeus as a puppy:









Milo:


----------



## animallover09

Rio










Kallulah


----------



## jen4jenuk2000

Dexter my Goldendoodle puppy!


----------



## colliemerles

jen4jenuk2000 said:


> Dexter my Goldendoodle puppy!


awwww how cute,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## akoshi




----------



## austwicke

hi, just thought id put up a couple of pics of my late dog ben

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/77/l_fbb2864c50554b5c9097796e83d4586c.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/94/l_00bf7f52c5514e02837674b678398def.jpg

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/76/l_6bfac8679b714ce0b174cf7b3b442c0b.jpg

i think he was a mix between a red merle and blue merle border collie because he had some red, and some grey/blue in him
=P


----------



## *Ragdoll*

Coco my Standard Poodle puppy at 8 weeks old


----------



## Classyellie

Pippa, my Cavalier


----------



## iibao




----------



## Guest

Here are a few pics of some of my pets

Archie (RIP) gone too soon @22 months old & Missy









Missy with her kitten Lucky









My son max aged 3 with Holly our Rottweiler


----------



## clayrelouise

Some of my favourites! xx


----------



## My-Terriers




----------



## My-Terriers




----------



## devilsofdarkness

weel heres my two rat bags!!

Jack










and Geri leigh


----------



## staceydawlz

scosha37 said:


> WOW 2 puppies you got yourhands full there  But they are so cute
> 
> this is keyla.....romey......mesha...


is ur cat called meisha??????? mine too and shes a tortie!


----------



## kayz

My-Terriers said:


>


That has to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Fairy

*Charlie, Wheeto and Mia*










*Bailey, who was stolen from our back garden 2 days after this pic *










*Mia*


----------



## Bex190

Otto and his friend, Mummy Pup:


----------



## Winchester

This is Sophie, my 6 year old Jack Russell x Aussie.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Some of my dogs 
Bess or should i say E.T









Bess squeezing under a gate









Indie snuggled in the throw









Indie sleeping rather oddly


----------



## greyhounder

here.....!
XXXX


----------



## Inca's Mum

Patterdale_lover said:


> Some of my dogs
> Bess or should i say E.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bess squeezing under a gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indie snuggled in the throw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indie sleeping rather oddly


hmy: very very very cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Inca's Mum

greyhounder said:


> here.....!
> XXXX


aw, bless! :001_tt2:


----------



## Winchester

My pictures wouldn't work in my last post for some reason, but here is my dog Sophie


----------



## walshy5050




----------



## ColliePower

leoti said:


> here is a piccy of my Leoti aged 5 weeks


Leoti is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MorganTheJaffy

This is My 9 almost 10 week old Puppy Morgan. She is a Staffordshire bull Terrier X Jack russell


----------



## benjibirch

Suzie aged 20 weeks 

























Misty aged 10 weeks


----------



## Celtic Alapaha Kennels

These dogs are diamond Rings (left) and Halo(right) they are alapaha blue-blood bulldogs, Celtic Alapaha Kennels are very proud to have these puppies they are so cute and playful. They love to eat raw meat and bones, and already show many of the characteristics of an adult alapaha :wink5:


----------



## jaymay

I don't even know if this contest is still going on. But I love to post pictures of my puppy! His name is Seven. =D


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hi there, this is my cute Prague Ratter Bobby


----------



## hazel pritchard

Our 2 dogs


----------



## hilary bradshaw

when does this competiton close????????????


----------



## DKDREAM

heres pip hope you like


----------



## Setter

This is Reuben the irish setter


----------



## sarahberra

Very cute dogs. I love the pic when your dog is laying with all the stuffed animals. Very cute!


----------



## Pudsters14Cavs2

My gorgeous girls... x x


----------



## Pudsters14Cavs2

I had to add a couple more. More pics of my two girls and one with my Mum and Dad's poochie too...


----------



## Pudsters14Cavs2

You couldnt see this image for some reason... x x


----------



## dellie_4eva

my baby angel


----------



## dellie_4eva

another of angel i forgot to add


----------



## lozza84




----------



## chrisrom

My friend's Shi Tzu pup Alfie, after his first haircut!


----------



## RachyBobs

Isaac


----------



## 3 red dogs

Hope this is open to us mods aswell! lol


----------



## Spudlover

Can't decide who is more cute - the baby or Spud!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Oooooooh :blushing:


----------



## ilovemytye

my tye , has epliepsy but taking each days as it comes. stay strong i love you xx x


----------



## k4r4

little Bobby the Beagle at 8 weeks old


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hello little Bobby  We also have Bobby


----------



## k4r4

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hello little Bobby  We also have Bobby


hes a great dog if he would stop trying to eat my walls lol


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

I'm sure he thinks it's great fun  Luckily our Bobby never chewed anything. he always seemed to be occupied with his toys but maybe also because we take him to work with us so he's never left alone


----------



## sarahberra

Very sweet photos. I really like the one where the puppy blends in with the stuffed animals.


----------



## Gourmet Candles

Spudlover said:


> Can't decide who is more cute - the baby or Spud!


OMG that is adorable! Labs are so good with small children. Mine did the same thing when my son was 3. Thanks for sharing that is a cute picture.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

I'd like to know what he's whispering


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

My Babies )


----------



## waterlilyold

This is my little Petal at 4 wks old.


----------



## waterlilyold

And two of my kittys, naughty these two are


----------



## Zaros

Dear Admin,


----------



## Ambz94

Seriously people, one of our dogs would win this easily if we still had the picture...which I dont think we do.
We she was a puppy, we got a picture of Holly smiling! And she actually was! She also likes to sit on her bum and beg alot. Lol :thumbup1:


----------



## blueribbonuk

this is toffee 10 week old ddb


----------



## mitch4

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Toffee is soooooo cute how lovely


----------



## mitch4

Zaros said:


> Dear Admin,
> 
> My name is Zara and in this picture I was a 9 week old Sarplaninac pondering over my first snow. I took one mouthful and I was completely smitten. I just love digging it, licking it, sniffing it and getting down right skitty with it. Now Im 10 months and 45 kilos and I have not changed a bit. Except that Im a slightly bigger puppy.
> Yours,
> 
> Zaros


Beautiful dog and lovely puppy photo


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Oh my god  Toffee is adorable !!!!!!!!!!  Toooo cute !!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## red dogues

dax at 10 weeks









dax and bliss.


----------



## Andriana2302

They're all gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cuthbert

I enter this site and I got more information about pets. cat and dog. this site galleries are so cute.


----------



## mailong

this is dusty at 12 weeks old (if i uploaded it right!) we were round my mums and it was her first visit to the garden there


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

OMG! Sooooooo cute


----------



## Gourmet Candles

These are all adorable. I need to shop for my Lab very soon as the holiday is almost here.


----------



## Spikenard

I think all owners think their dogs cutest. Im no different. My entry to the cutest dog contest is Spike my 8 year old springer spaniel cross.


----------



## PortsideTWD

Pernod my staff puppy, trying to keep an eye on me taking the picture but is sooooo tired


----------



## Andriana2302

Not sure if this competition has finished yet, but here's Bruno xxx


----------



## Jowan

Butter wouldnt melt


----------



## Jowan

Oh so sad lol


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny

Ellie in the snow ! With big large snow balls as feet !


----------



## kacey

my girl kacey

she didnt care about the snow on her noise!


----------



## Pom

This is Ruby and Amy on Christmas morning waiting to open there presents :smile5:


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas

can you still enter in this?


----------



## littledigger

Our cute Charlotte


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Bobby waiting fro Christmas dinner


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Bobby & his Christmas presents


----------



## Robbo123

Is this still on anyone??


----------



## Gourmet Candles

Tweedle Dee said:


> Teagan at christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly pup's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum to be Kelly


OMG I am a huge Lab lover these are simply Adorably Cute!!


----------



## littledigger

Robbo123 said:


> Is this still on anyone??


aw :001_tt1:


----------



## Âüþãà

http://www.ampit-engsetter.narod.ru/


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

OMG  What a lovely blanket and the doggies of course  Just adorable. Where did you get that cute blanket from? hmy:


----------



## Âüþãà

MY-PK Bobby said:


> OMG  What a lovely blanket and the doggies of course  Just adorable. Where did you get that cute blanket from? hmy:


And it props for the tiger. Soft blankets
À ýòî áóòàôîðèÿ ïîä òèãðà. Ìÿãêèå ïëåäû:smile5:


----------



## cutekiaro1

any news on who won this?


----------



## kitty 333

Our two yorkies Cerys and Ruby,Milly with buttercup,Cerys in the snow


----------



## Andriana2302

Another one of Bruno to share with everyone's gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Clare7435

Aww all these lovely pooches...I cetainly woudnt like to b the one to choose.

Hee's Penny, she's a week old Cvachon....in other worlds she's a Bichon freas x King charles spaniel with a posh name


----------



## Clare7435




----------



## Clare7435

and the last one.....


----------



## ethan1066

i like the photoes of leoti very much..i wish i could have the same dog..i like it ..


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Bobby at New Year's Eve  Luckily he wasn't scared too much and hugged up to his Ikea crocodile for security :blush:


----------



## em007

my new pup Arthur that i got this week


----------



## babycham2002

em007 said:


> my new pup Arthur that i got this week


oh god, I'm in love :001_tt1:


----------



## em007

i know hes gorgeous!! he just follows me everywhere hoping that i will click the clicker for his good behaviour


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Has anyone won this yet?


----------



## em007

dont think so


----------



## Mum2Alfie

ok gonna post my cute puppy photo then................


----------



## rachy86xx

HarryHamster2 said:


> ok gonna post my cute puppy photo then................
> 
> View attachment 39029


aw cuteness!! i love pics of sleeping pups! so sweet!


----------



## em007

aaar bless hes sweet


----------



## jadus2003

betty our 9 week old pug X shih tzu.


----------



## jojo9

Aww so cute. I better not show my 5yr old son lol


----------



## Cherie

Picasa Web Albums - matt - Drop Box

http://http://picasaweb.google.com/mattandchez/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCIvt3cPTx7Sn-gE&pli=1&gsessionid=7Zrtlkaq-l7cFCxUCcageg#5447782157828553650

This Is Archie A English Cocker Spaniel, he is 9 weeks old in this photo.


----------



## shutterspeed

Cian, 12 weeks


----------



## Jumberlina

i wud add pics ov my dogs. BUT its not letting me


----------



## kaisa624

Holly at various ages 

1st is at 9 weeks, 2nd is at 12 weeks, and 3rd is at 7 weeks... not sure why they are in that order, as I put them on in age order...


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Beautiful puppies :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte's Archie

This is Archie is his new jumper! It even has a miniature schnauzer motife on the back! How cute!!!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

here is a pic of my beautiful black lab Oshun being stuborn and refusing to pose for the camera i love this pic it makes me smile


----------



## Meandog

Mycavyangels said:


> Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy and Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie


They are so cute and funny.:thumbup:


----------



## gem31

Charlie-Brown 10 weeks old


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Oh My God  Swethearts :thumbup:


----------



## Lawrence22

Patch, my TT playing in the sand dunes


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Wow  Well done for taking this photo :thumbup: Vry nice


----------



## Nicky93

Charlie - 11 weeks old Dogue Bordeaux cross Staffie


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Our little angel is 5 :001_wub:


----------



## HB2210

Here is my 10 week old German Shepherd puppy Mason who serenaded us for 6 nights so no one had any sleep !!!! Cute but exhausting


----------



## kiara

some of my babies. x


----------



## shamykebab

Yellow Dog, when she was still a pup...

(I'd just woken her up by mistake so she looks a bit sleepy)


----------



## lingy37

this is ruby how sweet


----------



## nok1

here is my cav ruby. always makes me smile this


----------



## nok1

and ruby when she was very small, with Lou-Lou who sadly passed away 18 months ago


----------



## Spudlover

shamykebab said:


> Yellow Dog, when she was still a pup...
> 
> (I'd just woken her up by mistake so she looks a bit sleepy)


Oh My God, she's gorgeous! Would be the perfect girlfriend for my boy. What do you think? LOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mum2Alfie

Has anyone won this yet????? heehee seems to be an on going thing! I think there are way too many to choose from!!! I know I wouldnt like to pick the winner out of all our cute pets!


----------



## Spudlover

Sorry if some of you have seen these, I posted them in another thread.


----------



## Daggre

This is Star, she's a 10 month labradoodle.


----------



## chrissie-h

From a few years back... my old mallie Kai when he was a puppy x


----------



## agyness

2 weeks old Skye terrier puppy x


----------



## LaughingHeart

I just happen to think that Fitz, my border collie, is a bit special!
This is the most gentle, laid back dog I have ever met. His ped is amazing and he has a big pile of rosettes. I think I have the right to be proud!










Paol.


----------



## new westie owner

Hers my boy i think hes gorgeous


----------



## new westie owner

i think they are all adorable


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Little guy :blushing: I Love puppies :aureola:


----------



## JJAK

This is jess...trying to be in the army!
she wears that ball as a hat for hours....the narna!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

She's obviously into fashion :thumbup:


----------



## AussieBulldog lover

A couple of Photos of Tyson

















Tyson eyeing the ball of 

Thanks
Bianca


----------



## blondiebella

this is zack at 5 weeks old .......... hes a staffy and so small


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Oooooh, they're both so cute & chubby :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## aleexa

oh, he is sooo cute


----------



## Kip

Here is my Ted thinking he is a daffodil


----------



## tosca

Bonnie keeping Bella warm in winter


----------



## tosca

You my new mum????


----------



## tosca

Bella 8 weeks


----------



## tosca

First day...


----------



## tosca

OOOOPS wrong photo!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Ooooh, I'd love to have a second dog :001_wub: Look how they're hugging up :001_wub:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

My little Minnie Moo at 5 weeks old


----------



## Millie_Moo

My baby xxx


----------



## sparkie1984

Not sure if i can still join in?


----------



## Malmum

Little Britches, peeking over the table.


----------



## Puggy

This is Floyd not apreciating being pushed into the pool for the first time...


----------



## Pollyerrington




----------



## Pollyerrington

Lawrence22 said:


> Patch, my TT playing in the sand dunes


What a gorgeous TT! brilliant photo 
We have a TT crossed with a wheaten...


----------



## Danielmarkwogh

I just wondering to see all the cute dogs photos are given over here, Really all of those dogs are looking very nice and great photography also.


----------



## Lawrence22

Pollyerrington said:


> What a gorgeous TT! brilliant photo
> We have a TT crossed with a wheaten...


Thank you. Here he is at the beach again.


----------



## Lawrence22

And with my wife and the other 2


----------



## Binkie

Pearl


----------



## new westie owner

Hi this is Bobby


----------



## benjibirch

Bodger after a feed lol


----------



## xXtecbabyXx

my pretty collies


----------



## Flossiemac

This is Poppy a 9 week old Springer/Cocker spaniel


----------



## simon hawkins

Basil.


----------



## Labrador Laura

My Labrador Mylo:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Very elegant


----------



## IanN

Pink belly









Breaking the rules









True love


----------



## cforshaw

my new boxer pup, Rocco at 10 weeks


----------



## cforshaw

Labrador Laura said:


> My Labrador Mylo:


Very handsome


----------



## borzoicz

borzoi male Barchatnyj Bistkupstwo


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

With ref to MycavyAngels I absolutely love your pics they are gorgeous looking dogs some of the best I have ever seen of this breed !


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

Here are two of my dogs Maisie and frankie.


----------



## tom-titch

Here's Billy, he will be 1 on December 12th.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Beautiful pictures by the sea :thumbup:


----------



## tom-titch

Well thank you, Billy loves going to the beach and this time of year is the best because you get the hole beach for yourself really. You might meet one or two other dog walkers but thats about it.


----------



## gsgary

Here's one of Archie our 10month old Lakeland Terrier


----------



## Brianm

Lily


_DSC2173-2.jpg by brianmurtagh49, on Flickr

Daisy


_DSC2199_edited-2 by brianmurtagh49, on Flickr


----------



## FEJA JUODAS




----------



## nathan88roman




----------



## claire & the gang

My son & Dizzy are inseperable but she`s looking at him like ¬wat on earth are you wearing!¬


----------



## harkess1971

My 8 week old Black Labrador/Red Setter mix called "Midnight"


----------



## Cuddypuppy

Nelly Pug!


----------



## LaughingHeart

Snickles...rescue fm kitten.









Paol.


----------



## shez11

Here's our little Fergie, only taken last week xxx


----------



## homerdogy

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


here is my Homerdog In a snow storm I dont relly thought he knew what he was in for when he wanted to go walking!


----------



## homerdogy

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


 I have afew dog photos to enter That I would like to enter! I will try and see if I did it right as I am new here! 
1 If you guys are having coffe I want one too!
2 Doggie napping
3 Oh my you guys brought me out in this!
4 Are yous coming or what!
5 Come on now I want to get home!


----------



## diceydeb

leoti said:


> here is a piccy of my Leoti aged 5 weeks


my max as a pup


----------



## homerdogy

my dog Homer being a little devil!








:lol:
















Homershaircut he doesn't look the same dog


----------



## reido




----------



## Ethos

I took a few pictures of my dog a while ago here are some of the best ones


----------



## Hal & Zen

Unfortunately slightly out of focus, but shows our brotherly love!


----------



## DoggyLuva1234

Here are my babies, izanami, Tink and Sandy.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

How about a very cute cocker pup with his favourite Aunty 










Or a very cute Indie mentoring a young chocolate Labrador, Sasha


----------



## aleexa

This is my sweet Miau


----------



## aleexa

Pollyerrington said:


>


Beautiful pics, very artistic.


----------



## OwnedByJake

i tried to upload jake but it didnt work


----------



## homerdogy

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


 I am not sure if I posted this one or not havent here for awhile I have been ill!








I didnt take it!








I sure have a problem Mom!


----------



## Kimbo1199

Boscoe the Bullmastiff..........


----------



## Sparkle

Daisy just loves the sunshine


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

hilarious ! i could not tell the difference between the plush toy king charles spaniels and the real ones !

lol !

here is a WHITE RUSSIAN ! cute HAMSTER ! ! female...needs another female for company.


----------



## Mariealana

Daisy is gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkle

Mariealana said:


> Daisy is gorgeous.


Thanks I think so too!! She has an amazing temperament too couldn't ask for a better dog!!


----------



## Xena1

Kimbo1199 said:


> Boscoe the Bullmastiff..........


Lovely puppy, who is he out of ?


----------



## vicki.burns

FEJA JUODAS said:


> hilarious ! i could not tell the difference between the plush toy king charles spaniels and the real ones !
> 
> lol !
> 
> here is a WHITE RUSSIAN ! cute HAMSTER ! ! female...needs another female for company.


I wouldn't put another female hamster with it, I really wouldn't I had two female russians and one of them ate the others leg, had to seperate them and it ended up costing me twice as much in bedding and cleaning etc.

Stick with one!!!!!!

And this is my Lincoln


----------



## ameliajane

Declan
Sweet Dreams...









Bag Puss...









Handsome Boy...









Enjoying the high life...


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Bobby celebrated his 6th birthday yesterday


----------



## Tommytinkroom

Gooby and Charlie the best of friends.


----------



## Snippet

Just cats and dogs, or can people with small furries enter?


----------



## Pheonix*Ella

Like Bambi!


----------



## braemarblue

couple o kerry blues


----------



## Bwy39

This is Ruby my 10 week old Yorkie.


----------



## rkrdogwalking

does it have to be a dog? or can it be any pet?


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

I am sure it can be any pet


----------



## beagleweiler

My Selkirk Rex's


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

name FALCON FERGUS DAKOTA. From and in Lithuania. Baltic.

he joins FEJA my female 1 year old 14 months old to be precise same breed dog as companion. Picture with his brother and breeder Inga.

FALCON et FEE NOIRE,belgische herdershond,chien de berger belge,belgian shepherd,groenendael,groendael,France


----------



## madcow




----------



## stylemypooch

Hello - Love this section - so many loved cuties!

Here is Milly our Chihuahua. She's a dainty love! Hope you like her too!


----------



## Rawrr3993

These picturess are my gerbil dieball chillin out in his log tunnel and my dawwgy tara goin for a run in the woods  So many other cute pettss on here  glad im not the one choosing the winners


----------



## www.petspecials.co.uk

Oscar 

My Welsh Springer Spaniel.


----------



## victoriaaa

Jessie's first time in the garden. Just before she attempted the slide  little terror from day one!


----------



## Cassia

Here is Dobby, my beautiful little Chinese Crested PP.
I hope you like him


----------



## feathered bird lover

hi this is my sis 2 dogs a labrador and wee cairn terrier, and my dog max doing his favourite hobby of watching the rowers, can you spot the rower?


----------



## l2ahanna

Pics deleted


----------



## hayley21

My princess Skye ( siberian husky)


----------



## hazel pritchard

Look no strings attacted !!!!lol


----------



## slakey

Zeus and puppy Milo:









Milo and Phoebe:









Milo:









Zeus:


----------



## bowieng

wonderful foto

But my family does not like dogs, i very like it.How can I do?


----------



## feathered bird lover

1 i know this won't win an prizes but i thought id'e post it anyway

2 a pic of my sis's 2 doggies, i know they are not my doggies but how 
cute are they

3 a pic of my in laws new puppy.

just thought id'e share


----------



## pogo

Harv my staffy


----------



## fatcat

slakey said:


> Zeus and puppy Milo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo and Phoebe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus:


They are so cute，I have a Golden Retriever stay at hong kong, I really miss him.


----------



## huskamute88

My beautiful Kodah about 4 weeks old 








Beautiful boys first day home 8 weeks old








Beautiful boy in the bath








All grown up at 4 months old <3








Hope you all like my prince


----------



## owenmorris

Max


----------



## fieldy132

reads90 said:


> Ok our dogs


There soo cute!! :001_wub:


----------



## fieldy132

huskamute88 said:


> My beautiful Kodah about 4 weeks old
> View attachment 72994
> 
> 
> Beautiful boys first day home 8 weeks old
> View attachment 72995
> 
> 
> Beautiful boy in the bath
> View attachment 72996
> 
> 
> All grown up at 4 months old <3
> View attachment 72997
> 
> 
> Hope you all like my prince


He's a beauty xx :001_wub:


----------



## drikdogtraining

Tweedle Dee said:


> Teagan at christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly pup's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum to be Kelly


First one is really looking like going to the Christmas party. I like these photos a lot to get more. It is what I am trying to lookout. I love the dog and enjoying by training them. Many dogs are really cute and give me a lot happiness and pass my time.
Thanks for sharing these


----------



## festaa

heres charlie









and charlie and the old man jet 









atb gary


----------



## ellsbells0123

My Little Girl Suzie xXx


----------



## mrsimpson85

Proud Mummy!








not the pest quality pic, but I still like it


----------



## CKins

Our Bonz when he was a puppy



















In my opinion he is the cutest dog...ever!


----------



## Forlyfe

Loads of cute dogs here :biggrin:


----------



## dawny28

this is a pic of our sally xx


----------



## Rhiannon68

Lulu the bulldog puppy who couldnt hide her disappointment over the rugby, 
gutted.com....


----------



## Shells Bells

Just had to get Taylor on this one


----------



## Guest

and my Bingo (as a puppy)










and now all grown up and driving!!


----------



## kittyu

feathered bird lover said:


> 1 i know this won't win an prizes but i thought id'e post it anyway
> 
> 2 a pic of my sis's 2 doggies, i know they are not my doggies but how
> cute are they
> 
> 3 a pic of my in laws new puppy.
> 
> just thought id'e share


Your information is very useful for me.
You are very nice, hehe....


----------



## nhaide1

Bella 5 month old Yorkshire terrier cross


















Harley 4 week old Pom cross









Both are rescue dogs


----------



## Canine Culture

Pooma - Labrador X Rottweiler - 10 Months
Bonnie - Patterdale X Miniture Jack Russell - 6 Months


----------



## kittyu

nhaide1 said:


> Bella 5 month old Yorkshire terrier cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley 4 week old Pom cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are rescue dogs


Pink puppy, so so lovely~
thanks for sharing


----------



## kittyu

the pink pet is so Cute ,thx for your sharing


----------



## choclabwoody

Hi
My dog Woody at 11 months old, he has a few days to go before he is 1 yr old.


----------



## Big Guy

This is Deco at 24 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## fatcat

Gongratulations&#65281;
I wish it to grow fast.


----------



## netpetshop




----------



## Dzozefinka

my dog - border terrier Guf at about 8 weeks.


He really was a little devil OMG i miss that pup )))


----------



## greyhounder

He made me put it up 










Not edited :001_tongue:
The next bond villian perhaps?


----------



## CavalierOwner

This is Willow, my beautiful 12 week old CKCS


----------



## chrysanthy

Mycavyangels said:


> Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy and Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie


realli like the baby in pink


----------



## roxyapril

Casper looking like a teddy bear


----------



## sweetcharity

heres my baby lily


----------



## Woozle600

Here is Kolo at 11 weeks. I wish they could stay like this


----------



## Baileys Blind

My new pup :thumbup:


----------



## WickedTruth

This is my bundle of fun, Loki.


----------



## woofandwalk

Poppy caught in the act!


----------



## sweetcharity

another 1 of baby LILY, my lovely wee collie


----------



## kep127

Poppy in her puppy days


----------



## MiguelM86

Im trying to win this cutest pet contest on a radio website but i dont 
have alot of friends to help me out. My dog is on the cover of the competition but 
this is all about social networking. I have no chance of winning at this stage lol. Please 
help me get some votes


----------



## teeuk




----------



## caitlinwade

leoti said:


> here is a piccy of my Leoti aged 5 weeks


im not being funny or anything, but iv got that picture saved on my laptop from AGES ago when i did some work for school and its from google


----------



## ever expanding

Our little Reggie (not so little now!!!)


----------



## harry12

reads90 said:


> Some more pics of ours


Oh god they're are beautiful!


----------



## harry12

blueribbonuk said:


> this is toffee 10 week old ddb


Awwwwww this is such a sweet photo. What breed is this?


----------



## I love springers

Pic of my beautiful missey at 8 wks


----------



## skelfy1986

My Wee Dillen when he was a baby :001_smile:


----------



## kep127

harry12 said:


> Oh god they're are beautiful!


They are adorable, can see the love for each other too


----------



## DHumph

Just a few of Jessie and Skye!


----------



## Melissa27

Here are two of my favourite photos of my younger two dogs. 

Rowen the female Rough Collie at 12 weeks old










Maximus the male Shih-Tzu at 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## Beverage

My ghosty being a good boy for once


----------



## Ace12

My little Ace

9 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Rhombus

Hugh Laurie, at 3 weeks. We are getting him in a few more weeks <3 he is at 4 now.

Beagle/Brittany <3


----------



## btsimonh

Thought I'd share Biffa and 8 week old Readybrek at play.. does this qualify for the contest? 










A few more pictures
Live Stream


----------



## Mysterious

Since everyone shares their cute dog pics, I decided too


----------



## Beverage




----------



## organic86

Are beutifull de bourdoux cross staff, shes 11 months old.


----------



## mpg

Brodie


----------



## lois135

Aww this forum is amazing, so many adorable dogs! I need to invest in a new camera


----------



## fogy

Mycavyangels said:


> Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy and Roxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie


Fantastic photos !!


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

puppies always look cute...then comes adolescence...here is my belgian shepherd groenendael adolescent greeting a goat recently age 1 year old...

FALCON FERGUS DAKOTA is his name. he has floppy hears unlike normal belgians as he is too big generally but floppy ears are cute


----------



## magicmike

Patterdale_lover said:


> Some of my dogs
> Bess or should i say E.T


E.T came to my mind even before I saw what you wrote


----------



## codyann

heres Roxi. <3


----------



## sianrees1979

dai & dink my mini long haired dachshunds









daniel my 10 week chiweenie


----------



## edeswart

love the pics of the cavvies reminds me so much of mine love love love them


----------



## hahgiwoofa

Wow!!! toooo much cuteness!!

these are my woofies!! not way way cute, but still gorgeous to me!!


----------



## hahgiwoofa

oh dear! can't get that to work! sorry x


----------



## Jemimac




----------



## SickPuppy

Simba


----------



## beary_clairey

This is one of my faves of my girls


----------



## Jemimac

Here is my little baby


----------



## caitlinwade

this is henry - one of the kittens i will be getting in 3 weeks time! 
hes so cute!


----------



## MollySmith

Here's my cute Molly


----------



## melbury

patterdale


----------



## Kiwi

I know this comp is over but can't resist...


----------



## Mike1984

Kiya








Her pups


----------



## Frank76

Hugo at ten weeks old 


Hugo1 by fp76*, on Flickr


----------



## Charlottelola84

Aww sooo cute!


----------



## Charlottelola84

Little Lola at Christmas


----------



## Charlottelola84

Another pic of Lola when she was a puppy! Very cute!


----------



## Charlottelola84

Lola trying to get her ball. She's obsessed!


----------



## Charlottelola84

I think she might take off!


----------



## Charlottelola84

Lola naptime


----------



## Moneo

So True,


----------



## MandaQuinn

Not sure if i am 2 late for this but this is my boy Koda  xx


----------



## Smokeypup

Lovely pics here is my pup Smokey


----------



## dexter12

Dexter my 10 week old bullmastiff & Junior my 14 week old Kitten


----------



## sarahberra

Cute dog! I love the outfit. We are trying to decide on buying a small dog or a large golden or lab. We need to find a good breed that is easy to train. I have three boys, ages 6, 4 and 9-months, so it's vital that I also find a dog that doesn't like to nip at kids.


----------



## Tylers dad

Mylo aged 9 weeks!!!!


----------



## jitesh

well heres my boy Theo


----------



## amble1066

i hope this picture as worked,, this is ronnie 20 weeks old


----------



## ispetfashion

I love the lovable constellation that i saw within the footage.thanks for sharing


----------



## haztastic

Three silly little mutts :]


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

How can I put a photo on this page?


----------



## Shazzie

It wasn't me, i promise


----------



## Shazzie

I just want to sleep!


----------



## Guest

This is our puppy floyd he is a fox red labrador


----------



## Dynomutt

Jack Russell + Yorkie ,
Afternoon nap


----------



## moshkinz

AWWWWW they are so cute


----------



## Cazzie1301

My little cutie pie Dougie  xx


----------



## Cazzie1301

Dougie with his first teddy  xx


----------



## Symone

Boyfriend carrying our little one home










First time in the kitchen probably wondering who we are!










Another cute pic <3


----------



## whiskeyanddisco




----------



## swimfly

http://www.facebook.com/CuteEmergency


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

http://www.belgische-herdershond.com/Falcon_2months2.JPG









and the puppy when older is still cute....









My FALCON


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

and my female pup and adult is always cute also !!! lol !!!










and adult !


----------



## KELFORD

A few cute pics of some of my friends-


----------



## Esperanza

i emailed some photos of my pets for the contest if you still having one


----------



## M4YON

My 13 week old Dogue De Bordeaux, Boots


----------



## mariaparker2013

this is 6 week old huenest  hes a malamute x husky enjoy


----------



## max12

max sleep


----------



## lildevil1970

ruby


----------



## Honeys mum

View attachment 111198
Honey


----------



## Lovemydoodle

tried doing this before and no pictures showed, so will try again 

holly my labradoodle puppy!

View attachment 111800


View attachment 111802


----------



## I love springers

Lovemydoodle said:


> tried doing this before and no pictures showed, so will try again
> 
> holly my labradoodle puppy!
> 
> View attachment 111800
> 
> 
> View attachment 111802
> 
> 
> View attachment 111803


They are all lovely


----------



## missRV

Some gorgeous cute doglets on here 
I didn't know this thread existed, I've had to add some of our Rosie 























Sorry I've added a few, not put pics up for ages though :tongue:


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

I love springers said:


> They are all lovely


tried the first one didnt work !!!

if photo is on photobucket or web site click properties with right mouse to copy ...come here ane click icon above in post edited on picture and poaste url of thing copied here and save


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> How can I put a photo on this page?


if photo is on photobucket or web site, click properties with right mouse, copy ...then come here create your post... click icon above in menu options of post the icon for picture and paste url of thing copied before here and save


----------



## CliffandDi

Our 9 week old Sprollie- Cross, Millie.


----------



## ThroughGreenEyes

Harley


----------



## AprilGarcia

The dogs are really very cute i all those pictures out here. Especially that cute little one in white and black fur He looks adorable. I also have a pair named Tuby and Duby. They are twins and are Pomeranian.


----------



## doggilover

My lovely Ellie May







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kavana

My beautiful 6 month old tatra mountain sheepdog Aston.


----------



## Kavana

My beautiful 6 month old tatra mountain sheepdog Aston.


----------



## Colb

Harley 10 wks old


----------



## pouyaweb77

my handome Rottweiler


----------



## ayal123

Katy


----------



## Jillyd

Hiya I am new to all this...but here is a cute picture of my 2 fluff monsters!!!
If I can work out how to upload it!!!

I have entered this photo in a competition on Preloved, they are in 3rd place with a week to go!!! any votes would be greatly appreciated

Preloved | Ginny & Charlie

Many thanks in advance, J


----------



## calli08

My Staffordshire Bull Terrier Kodie


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

Here is my JRT.


----------



## MiMiPosie

my two mismatched dogs.
Milo the ESS and Rosi the Chihuahua 
:w00t::crazy:


----------



## Runtime

This is Cassy, she had to be put down a little over a month ago after being a loving family dog for 13.5 years. She was a ridgeback cross labrador, saddest day of my life.


----------



## hackertime

Hacker our new 8 week old black lab


----------



## catdogphotographer

Hello! I specialise in photographing dogs in their most natural state, obliviously enjoying life. I'm hoping to boost some awareness for my photography page on Facebook and share my images with fellow dog fans. I love what I do and hope you like my images too. I regularly post images to:

www.facebook.com/catsdogphotography

Lots of cute pets here! Take a look and if you like what you see, do give the page a 'like'


----------



## jk7

Thought I might just throw this one in here. This is jax, my 14 week old staff cross


----------



## Georgie beau

Here's my gorgeous little yorkie Bella in her favourite dog coat.


----------



## Georgie beau

Here's my naughty cocker spaniel Georgie Beau in his favourite tiger print harness.


----------



## abrakadabra

Here's Etang (10 yo Cocker Spaniel) & Brian (2-3 yo mix)


----------



## Willowdog

This is my new pup Willow!


----------



## Lovemydoodle

View attachment 132390


----------



## Kirstyrebe




----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

My beautiful boys Sammy and Denzil! Denzil has had Meningitis for seven months and I'm starting a blog soon so watch this space!


----------



## Willowdog

Improved pic of Willow!


----------



## catzisme

my two dalmatian puppies, scrappy and jax


----------



## Rosie64

My Gorgeous little chip


----------



## ScruffyPaws

So gorgeous...!


----------



## DominicGarside

Tweedle Dee said:


> Teagan at christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade and Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly pup's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum to be Kelly


Jade and Mojo, They are a good friend, They are both lovely.:001_tt1:


----------



## CotonBud

My Coton de Tulear, Luna. Check out her Instagram lunabooboobear


----------



## Halo1

my doggie.....


----------



## Dominic Burke

Ollie the beagle.


----------



## 1234james0506

here is harry and gizmo


----------



## Sanja

My cutie Teddy


----------



## Paige97

Meet Minnie


----------



## Alison Tart

here is the moo, x


----------



## HugoSpaniel88

Hugo, my 15 week cavalier pup


----------



## LouisF

Bella, our 1 year old cavachon


----------



## Chelsie053

My gorgeous boy Cooper xxx


----------



## MarleyNMavis

Mavis, our newest family member, at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Carole B

Aero. 6 month old chocolate cockador.







​


----------



## MeganLB

Pip at 8weeks old (she's now 18months)


----------



## MarleyNMavis

Gutted this photo came out slightly blurred!










Mavis 7 months just


----------



## Lurch-er

Little pigello when he was a pup


----------



## photosynthesize

Beat this then! Look at that face.


----------



## benfalkner11

They are so adorable. I cant get enough of them. I'll share mine too


----------



## Lucy & Troy

My daughter with Rainbow, my dads American Bulldog


----------



## MR CLARKE

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute puppy or dog photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator










Mildred the american bulldog x shih tzu 14 weeks old


----------



## Chridtine Stafford

Baxter...18 wk old Bearded collie


----------



## ZiggyB




----------



## miljar

Whist I am messing around with pictures, this one is cute!


----------



## Kim Watcham

Archie my 6 year old tzu ..


----------



## Kim Watcham

This is my 6 year old tzu archie


----------



## Kim Watcham

archie when he was 4 mths old ....his 6 years old now


----------



## Jemymah

Our girl!


----------



## Kim Watcham

MY TZU ...ARCHIE...anda.....ON HIS VISIT TO THE CARE HOMES ...anda


----------



## Kim Watcham

CUTIE....ummy


----------



## Jemymah

Casey got her picture taken properly today, and the photographer sent us through one already! She did so well, a little bark when we went in, then she had a bit of an investigate and settled down.


----------



## Kim Watcham

MY TZU...ummy...ON HIS HOLS


----------



## Kim Watcham

MY TZU TAKING A REST ON HIS HOLIDAY....ummy


----------



## Jess_Howman

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kim Watcham

lovley pics ....and welcome to pf...


----------



## alexierm

Pixie my 4 year old Jackhuahua


----------



## GizmoMogwai01

My babies


----------



## sabrina_1996

Here is my lazzy girl Luna, a mixed breed that I love.


----------



## Kim Watcham

archie would like to say welcome to pf ....meet archie


----------



## Emcakay

This is my girl Kay


----------



## Pardis

My Boris...


----------



## Jess Coleman




----------



## Twichard

hi this is our two boys waiting to go into the garden to play ball and the little one







the pup is only a week old so we will not collect him until may his name is rolo


----------



## Twichard

This is a picture of our border collie he sadly passed away one year ago he was a fantastic dog and is so badly missed he was thirteen and a half years we rescued him as a very poorly pup he blossomed into a true gentleman


----------



## Twichard

Marley smiling


----------



## Twichard

One very happy whippet


----------



## Twichard

our late Zak with his cheeky face


----------



## Twichard

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Here's a look at the new pup he's changing so quickly only 4 weeks to wait until he's at his forever home with two Whippys friends to keep him company whippets love being in a pack sharing love very gentle hounds with so much love to give


----------



## PWDlover

Hi!
Can you please follow my instagram acc? I will post pictures of my dog there and would love to have more friends that would support me and my dog(portuguese water dog)
instagram ID: porti.the.pwd
ps: she is 8 weeks old


----------



## Jamie19831983

Bella 8 weeks old


----------



## Jamie19831983




----------



## Jamie19831983




----------



## Jamie19831983




----------



## Kimmies mum

My rescue girl Rosa top when she was rescued, middle as she is now and bottom with her best buddy Kimmie


----------



## miljar

How about a not-so-cute pic....


----------



## Kim Watcham

cute and cosy


----------



## Twichard

They look so sweet and cosy in the bed together heres a snap of our whippets taking over our bed lol they love they're creature comforts


----------



## Abdullah W.




----------



## Mary Kristiana

Cute!


----------



## Hagar

Abdullah W. said:


> View attachment 389831


He's just so cute


----------



## Peter.d.

Bailey stalking his kong.


----------



## Mickyb35

Some really great pics on here. Pic of my neeno wanting his treat!


----------

